# The Purpose of Life?



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

In your opinion, what's the meaning of life?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

To find your meaning in life.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

To build robots and play Wii.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

So Long So Long said:


> To find your meaning in life.


Aye.

That and to understand as much as possible along the way.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. CafeBot said:


> To build robots and play Wii.


*Unless you have a real system, and build androids.*


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

I think life's about human relationships. To give and receive love.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

To live my life until it's time for me to die.


.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm just passing through.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

To live and to love and to experience and to learn and understand. I hope I never lose my sense of wonder.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> I'm just passing through.


*Passing through, where to? You're here, right now. 
You can't just let your entire life pass by like that, surely being here means something to you. *


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

For me it's constant self-improvement of myself so in turn one day I can help others in some kind of way to self-improve as well. Everything of this will come indirectly and over time slowly, not by force. People that are inspired by my thoughts and ideas that in turn makes / inspires others for more thoughts and ideas (chain reaction). I want to influence the world in other words and make it a better place using my advantages to the best of my ability to do so. I am confident that I am able to do this. I don't seek becoming a Renaissance man or anything like it, I won't commit hubris and I know my limits. I don't know how this will work out, it might sound insane in a way, but that's one of the things that makes me going and creates purpose. I want to pump that intrapersonal stuff to the limit and perhaps one day I will create a philosophy of my own and it's not until I die that my influence will be recognized.


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

to be happy and help others be happy

I think happiness varies from person to person but many causes of happiness seem to be universal ie...
-finding people you care about
-finding people who care
-successfully achieving goals
-being healthy
-freedom in every sense
-simple pleasures
-growth
-creating something that will outlast you


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Passing through, where to? You're here, right now.
> You can't just let your entire life pass by like that, surely being here means something to you. *


No no, of course not. I do value my life and each day I have; and I certainly don't let it pass me by.

What I actually was doing in my post was referencing an old gospel song :laughing:


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

Kysinor said:


> For me it's constant self-improvement of myself so in turn one day I can help others in some kind of way to self-improve as well. Everything of this will come indirectly and over time slowly, not by force. People that are inspired by my thoughts and ideas that in turn makes / inspires others for more thoughts and ideas (chain reaction). I want to influence the world in other words and make it a better place using my advantages to the best of my ability to do so. I am confident that I am able to do this. I don't seek becoming a Renaissance man or anything like it, I won't commit hubris and I know my limits. I don't know how this will work out, it might sound insane in a way, but that's one of the things that makes me going and creates purpose. I want to pump that intrapersonal stuff to the limit and perhaps one day I will create a philosophy of my own and it's not until I die that my influence will be recognized.



wow dude.

you and i must talk


----------



## RiddleMeYaffy (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the purpose of life is to choose & make choices - for good or evil. We are free to choose as we will but ultimately by choosing rightly (with honesty, consideration of others, doing what is right etc) we will finally triumph & be seen as we truly are.

well something like that... :blushed:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

To crush your enemies and see them driven before you...
...and revel in the lamentations of their women.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

To drink, have sex and make fun of Ns :wink:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Life is what you make of it. For me, it's about being comfortable with myself, taking in as much information and as many experiences as possible, and knowing that I've left my mark on this world. Whether or not I've gotten or will ever get to that point is another story...


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

so, ultimately....
isn't the purpose of life, TO FIND IT'S MEANING ? ...It's all about the guest, not the achievement.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

To not be dead. roud:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

vt1099ace said:


> so, ultimately....
> isn't the purpose of life, TO FIND IT'S MEANING ? ...It's all about the guest, not the achievement.


i don't think so, unless you are one to follow the main stream. I mean some philosophical person thought of that. Enjoy what you got, why bother looking for some hidden reason to be alive.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I think life's about human relationships. To give and receive love.


That is so simple yet so deep.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> i don't think so, unless you are one to follow the main stream. I mean some philosophical person thought of that. Enjoy what you got, why bother looking for some hidden reason to be alive.


then why have we free will?, sentience? awareness to _even_ ask the question _'what's the purpose?_' unless it IS to seek the meaning, and in seeking gain knowledge, wisedom and experiences that make us each what we are...you, me all of us aren't who we where at 8, or 18 or 28...we've learned, gained knowledge and experiences shaping each into who you are...

or...

I could be full of BS and this is all ad-hoc....with the original statement taken from a fortune cookie....

mayhaps, the paraphrased conan quote is more appropriate to today's world. :dry:


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

The purposes of life, for me?

To give and to receive love as deeply and intesely as it is possible to do.

To discover your own sense of self - your own identity, values and persepctives - and in doing so to find out who you truely are.

To fight for and to sacrafice for the things that you believe are good in this world against those things that you believe are not.

To touch the lives of others around you, enriching their lives and being enriched by them, so that at least in some small way you leave this world in a better state than it was when you arrived, having made a difference for the better.


----------



## Vivz (Jun 22, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I think life's about human relationships. To give and receive love.


For me is trying to find a meaning that do not depend of human relationships.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Vivz said:


> For me is trying to find a meaning that do not depend of human relationships.


 
could you expound on your theory?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

vt1099ace said:


> I could be full of BS and this is all ad-hoc....with the original statement taken from a fortune cookie....
> 
> mayhaps, the paraphrased conan quote is more appropriate to today's world. :dry:


That's more ISTP like roud:


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

mabye there is no purpose, mabye we just exist as a result of a random chaos of different variables comming together and creating us along with our possibly misplaced thoughts of a soul and greater purpose...

or mabye it is to love one another, to enjoy what this short life has to offer. Else why would we have a desire to do these things and the sense of personal gratification as if it feels right, thats its what we are here to do...

heh i just dont know......... i wish i knew, it would probably make this whole life thing a lot clearer and easier.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> That's more ISTP like roud:


ah well, 
so much for trying on the philosophere's hat....doesn't fit quite right. 


one thing everyone seem to pass over,

why does it even have to have a meaning or purpose?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

vt1099ace said:


> ah well,
> so much for trying on the philosophere's hat....doesn't fit quite right.
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of what i was getting at. We do have a purpose and that is to live. How you live is everyone's own choice.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Kind of what i was getting at. We do have a purpose and that is to live. How you live is everyone's own choice.


I had a discussion like this with a retired school teacher last week, my aguement was all life has at (its most basic) two biological imperatives:
1: eat
2: reproduce

even plants take neutrients from the soil (eat) and reproduce.

and all else springs from those two...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

vt1099ace said:


> I had a discussion like this with a retired school teacher last week, my aguement was all life has at (its most basic) two biological imperatives:
> 1: eat
> 2: reproduce
> 
> ...


I think some people strive for the meaning of life for the same reason many people have a need for religion. They NEED something to hold onto. If they didn't have that something maybe they'd off themselves or become addicts. Beats me. 

It can be scary sometimes thinking of what will happen to you when you die and people need hope.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think some people strive for the meaning of life for the same reason many people have a need for religion. They NEED something to hold onto. If they didn't have that something maybe they'd off themselves or become addicts. Beats me.
> 
> It can be scary sometimes thinking of what will happen to you when you die and people need hope.


For me buddy, there is no meaning in life without looking for some meaning. We just see things differently... tis all.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think some people strive for the meaning of life for the same reason many people have a need for religion. They NEED something to hold onto. If they didn't have that something maybe they'd off themselves or become addicts. Beats me.
> 
> It can be scary sometimes thinking of what will happen to you when you die and people need hope.


I said similar over on the 'religion is a mental illness' thread...
http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/1816-religious-mentally-ill-11.html#post81413

#104

scary how all this seems to link together..a 6 degrees thing...anyone know kevin bacon? what his screen name here? :laughing:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think some people strive for the meaning of life for the same reason many people have a need for religion. They NEED something to hold onto. If they didn't have that something maybe they'd off themselves or become addicts. Beats me.
> 
> It can be scary sometimes thinking of what will happen to you when you die and people need hope.





vt1099ace said:


> I said similar over on the 'religion is a mental illness' thread...
> http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/1816-religious-mentally-ill-11.html#post81413
> 
> #104
> ...


-1/per :bored:


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

If you're talking about life in general, then it is to reproduce. If you're talking about human life, then there probably is no purpose except what we as individuals tack on it.
Personally, I don't want a purpose to life. At least when I die, the universe can't say "You've wasted your whole life! That's not the purpose! This is!"


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think some people strive for the meaning of life for the same reason many people have a need for religion. They NEED something to hold onto. If they didn't have that something maybe they'd off themselves or become addicts. Beats me.
> 
> It can be scary sometimes thinking of what will happen to you when you die and people need hope.


I think it comes from being sentient creatures....Having that need to know if it all has meaning, is there more? 

...


----------



## Zorgh (Dec 11, 2011)

Good music and women. Apart from that, to achieve intrapsychic balance.


----------



## Blekh (Aug 10, 2011)

Charlie said:


> In your opinion, what's the meaning of life?


What's the meaning of life, the universe and everything, you ask? The answer is... 42. 

It's quite simple really. I'm actually surprised that no one has mentioned this already.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

vt1099ace said:


> then why have we free will?, sentience? awareness to _even_ ask the question _'what's the purpose?_' unless it IS to seek the meaning, and in seeking gain knowledge, wisedom and experiences that make us each what we are...you, me all of us aren't who we where at 8, or 18 or 28...we've learned, gained knowledge and experiences shaping each into who you are...
> 
> or...
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure if "free will" can really be considered a true thing, or at least true in the way people seem to think it is.

It seems to me meaning is a beautiful delusion rooted into the crux of our minds. A wonderful survival mechanism, isn't it? If a dog became sentient, I'm sure it would think it had a purpose, too.

As in being in pursuit of finding greater meaning to life -- at the end of the day, you can never really know, so it's fun to speculate about but ultimately folly. 

To contribute to this thread: Relationships. I enjoy them with other people and they seem to enjoy theirs with me.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


>


My favourite George Carlin skit. STUFF!!!!!!


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

My purpose, was always looking to fullfill a bigger purpose than a personal purpose. Humanitarian work. Wherever that might lead me. Open road, windows down, moon rising high.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

None at all!

Do what you want with it!

You sexy glob of mutated moldy star poop, you


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

check_mate said:


> My favourite George Carlin skit. STUFF!!!!!!


If you like that, then check out my favorite roud: :






...my apologies for derailing this thread. I will try to refrain from doing so.

EDIT: On a more serious note, I truly believe that the purpose of life is to manipulate things.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Asking what the purpose of life is, to me, such an absurd question. But to answer the question: I would say that the purpose of life is just to be a part of an interconnected system which is life itself. To be part of the balance.

In the words of Maynard James Keenan:
"Twirling round with this familiar 
parable.
Spinning, weaving round each new 
experience.
Recognize this as a holy gift and 
celebrate this chance to be alive and 
breathing, this chance to be alive and 
breathing."

Why should there be a purpose?


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

vt1099ace said:


> 1: eat
> 2: reproduce


If reproduction was the purpose of life, then how about all the people who are born infertile? 



Charlie said:


> I think life's about *human *relationships. To give and receive love.


If the purpose of life is relationships and love, then what would be the purpose of all other creatures and animals? And how about people who are born with severe disorders and don't experience feelings the same way "normal" humans do? Are they for nothing? Do they have a meaning in this world?

I don't mean to say that you're wrong. Just raising a question. 



Clairière de Seigle said:


> To find your meaning in life.


I like this. Especially with the emphasis on finding *your* _own_ meaning in life.  We're all meant for something different.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Tenshi said:


> If reproduction was the purpose of life, then how about all the people who are born infertile?


_irrelavant_, for all living things, when biologically boiled down to _the most _basic of all purposes..*Is *to survive and reproduce.

Any statistical analysis knows there are margins of error- those that can't for physical reasons, those that don't have interest, etc, etc... but looking at the whole and not the individual----life wants to survive and reproduce and can get extreme in it's pursuit of those imperatives.

Look at any thing from the animal kingdom such as imperor penguins...or insects, stag beetle have those horns to fight other males for the chance to reproduce, plants too- flowers tied to the bills of certain hummingbird and only that bird can pass pollen to another flower of only its species...

With humans, just look at how we bounced back after WWII with the boomers, or after the spanish flu or the plague.

philosophical meanings to the purpurpose of life are abstract cultural constructs.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

For me life is some kind of condemnation. I didn`t choose it & amnot responsible for it`s meaning. I just know I should try to have a good time & suffer less.


----------

